# Flying with a fursuit repair kit



## P87NE (Feb 28, 2014)

So I will be going to FWA this year, and it will be the first con that I fly too. This means I'll be flying with my fursuit, which terrifies me, and I don't want anything in with my fursuit that would cause the TSA to want to dig through it and search. The problem is that I like to bring a fursuit repair kit just in case something happens, but I have a feeling I might want to leave some of the stuff at home.

I will have my fursuit in a standard 24 gallon Action Packer with zip ties used to hold the latches in the locked position. The zip ties are for 2 reasons: To make sure the latches don't accidentally pop open in transit, and so that I can tell right away if the TSA was snooping in my case.

If something is allowed, but they might want to search it anyway I would prefer to have it in my carry-on so that I can be there while they dig for that particular item. If something isn't allowed I need to know to leave it at home. Anyway, the list of items I'm concerned about:

*Hot glue gun*
I doubt that I can bring this because it's shaped like a gun, but I'm not sure*.

E-6000 glue
*I probably won't need this as it's only if a claw or tooth falls off, but I'm unsure if it's even allowed because it's a pretty strong chemical*.

Sewing needles
*I doubt that these are allowed on a carry on because they are sharp. Are they allowed in my checked luggage, and will these cause my fursuit to be searched?

*Exacto knife*
I'm positive that this isn't allowed in my carry-on. Is it allowed in my checked luggage, and will it cause my fursuit to be searched?

*Scissors*
Same thing as the exacto knife.

*Seam ripper*
Same thing as sewing needles, exacto knife, and scissors.

*Straight pins*
Again the same thing because they're sharp.

*Disinfectant*
I usually use Lysol spray, but I know it's banned because it's in an aerosol can. I've also heard that rubbing alcohol mixtures in a spray bottle aren't allowed because it's a flammable liquid. This isn't as big of a problem because a friend who is driving there said he would bring some extra.

*Thread*
I don't think I'll have any problem with this one :-D

So if any of you have and advice or an experience with flying with a fursuit repair kit please share your knowledge.

Thanks,
A drunken fox


----------



## hyenateeth (Feb 28, 2014)

This is your best resource for definitive answers: http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/prohibited-items

Long story short, though, you should be able to keep everything with you in checked baggage, even your knife and glue (though if you can get the smaller containers of E-6000, you'll be even better off). If the TSA goes through your stuff, by regulation they are required to leave an indication they did so (usually in the form of special tape that has the TSA logo and something about having been inspected in my experience), so if you find your zipties popped and no indicators of TSA inspection, you might want to make sure nothing has been taken from you.

You're actually not likely to get any trouble for the glue gun, so long as you don't have it taped/tied/wired to anything else. If you do need to bind stuff together, use twine, string or plastic ties, as stray wires make the TSA nervous. As well, bottles taped together (I flew some wine home from California once) are guaranteed to get a look-see. I've flown Gerber multi-tools in my checked baggage, and I sincerely doubt that the few sharp tools you are thinking of will not cause you any troubles.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Mar 1, 2014)

I've carried all of the above and then some with no issues.  Pack them well in your tote with the suit and leave a note on top explaining that its fragile and so on...  That way if they do feel the need to dig around hopefully at least they are careful with it.  As a pilot, it saddens me that the TSA has even made it a question of "am i allowed to have..."  This USED to be a free country, but I digress...

Have fun, see you at FWA!


----------



## P87NE (Mar 1, 2014)

hyenateeth said:


> This is your best resource for definitive answers: http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/prohibited-items
> 
> Long story short, though, you should be able to keep everything with you in checked baggage, even your knife and glue (though if you can get the smaller containers of E-6000, you'll be even better off). If the TSA goes through your stuff, by regulation they are required to leave an indication they did so (usually in the form of special tape that has the TSA logo and something about having been inspected in my experience), so if you find your zipties popped and no indicators of TSA inspection, you might want to make sure nothing has been taken from you.
> 
> You're actually not likely to get any trouble for the glue gun, so long as you don't have it taped/tied/wired to anything else. If you do need to bind stuff together, use twine, string or plastic ties, as stray wires make the TSA nervous. As well, bottles taped together (I flew some wine home from California once) are guaranteed to get a look-see. I've flown Gerber multi-tools in my checked baggage, and I sincerely doubt that the few sharp tools you are thinking of will not cause you any troubles.



Thanks for the link. For the most part it looks like nothing is allowed in the carry on, and everything is allowed in the checked luggage.

I'll probably just leave the E-6000 at home. It's a strong chemical, a liquid, and I most likely won't need it. I've only ever had 1 claw come off, and if it ever happens again I'm sure I could find something around there to make do.

Funny thing about stray wires, I just flew for work and in my carry on I had an electrical test rig I made that was basically a DIN mount power supply, a couple of switches, a mil-spec connector, and a bunch of wires and the TSA didn't say anything about it. I actually expected them to question it, but I guess stray wires don't peak their interest like we expected.



Nordo Huskamute said:


> I've carried all of the above and then some with no issues.  Pack them well in your tote with the suit and leave a note on top explaining that its fragile and so on...  That way if they do feel the need to dig around hopefully at least they are careful with it.  As a pilot, it saddens me that the TSA has even made it a question of "am i allowed to have..."  This USED to be a free country, but I digress...
> 
> Have fun, see you at FWA!



I guess I'll leave it at the top of the action packer, so that if they feel the need to look through it all of those items are up top and they won't have to dig through my fursuit. I fully plan on labeling the whole container with my name and contact info, a label stating it's a mascot costume so that they don't even have to open it to know what it is, and I guess label it fragile also. Even though "fragile" is French for throw as hard as you can against the wall, haha.

It is a shame that I have to ask these questions, unfortunately this is now the world that we live in. A few bad apples ruined it for the rest of us.

Thanks, and see you at FWA!


----------



## hyenateeth (Mar 1, 2014)

See y'all there! And glad to help! *waves*


----------

